# PS2 Game suggestion !!!



## Skyh3ck (Aug 22, 2013)

hey friends

i have bought a PS2 with two remote and 8 mb memory card

can you please suggest some great games with good graphic.

also suggest two player co-op game, split screen game etc.

and where to get it for cheap price

thanks


----------



## rakesh_ic (Aug 22, 2013)

To be very frank, its a dead and unwise investment.

to the topic, there are couple of GTA games like GTA 3, San andreas, God of war 1 and 2, metal gear solid, Final fantasy games etc.

I dont know about any split screen games though. Also, good graphics, compared to todays standards, is too much to ask for from a ps2.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 22, 2013)

i played GoW its a great game, and i bought the PS2 for very cheap price with two brand new controller and lots of games, but it have all the crappy games, so asking, will be using this console with my 7 year old son, and my brothers, its a legendary console and many people still use it, the xbox 360 and PS3 are good but costly and games are also costly, so PS2 is not a bad thing


----------



## flyingcow (Aug 22, 2013)

Is it qracked?? if no get it  done IMO...some good games still retail at 1000 Rs. which is, as rakesh said, not a sensible investment.

1.Def Jam Fight for NY (Awesome game with story and coop upto 4 players)-best enjoyed when played together.
2.Downhill domination (Great game also multiplayer local)
3.WWE (all are fun)
4.Burnout:Revenge(MP+SP)
5.God of war's (Single player)
6.Black hawk down (SP+MP, MP very enjoyable with friends/bros)
7.FIFA, NBA(MP+SP)

And for your son racing games like Cars 2 etc.

I can only remember these games as of now, but there are many more.
Enjoy


----------



## T!M3 (Aug 22, 2013)

*Syphon filter series*- Works a lot like the Uncharted series for the ps3. Third person stealth game
*Killzone 1*- Decent FPS game not like the ones on the ps3 though
*MGS snake eater*- Must play for the ps2, works same as the rest of the MGS series
*Black*- Possibly the best visual for its time and is still considered good now, FPS.
*God of war 2* - avoid the first installment its not that good but the second one was the best in the series

Also buying a PS2 is never a dead investment, it still has a amazing library plus it's also out of production now it's a good idea to keep your hands on one until and sell it later at a even higher price.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 3, 2013)

i have all except the Syphon filter series, will try to play all games

any goood NFS game

also any game with two player co-op play with split screen


----------



## Gollum (Sep 4, 2013)

nfs most wanted, underground1 and 2
tekken5


----------



## vijju6091 (Sep 8, 2013)

offtopic:- 
My PS2 Is refusing to read disk. one of my friend talking that is lens problem and New lens cost 1700. is there any method to rectify the problem or i have to change the lens of ps2. Some games are working but some are not. Is there any lens cleaning method. please help.

Ontopic:- My favorite is Resident evil 4 ( SP).
Formula 1 2006 (for split screen)
DMC 3 ( I enjoyed a lot)


----------



## Gollum (Sep 8, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> offtopic:-
> My PS2 Is refusing to read disk. one of my friend talking that is lens problem and New lens cost 1700. is there any method to rectify the problem or i have to change the lens of ps2. Some games are working but some are not. Is there any lens cleaning method. please help.
> 
> Ontopic:- My favorite is Resident evil 4 ( SP).
> ...



get the lens changed. It should not be that expensive but I don't really know the real work prices of these things. I would have imagined the lens to cost around a thousand bucks or lesser.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 9, 2013)

it should be less than 1000 ruppes, dont pay that much, look for some other shop who can do it for less price,


----------



## vijju6091 (Sep 25, 2013)

Given to another Vendor for 1050 RS, It is done but due to flood here i am helpless

Edit:- Got the lens replacement in 1K. Now Playing GUN along With FIFA 13 as FIFA 14 is just coming for PS2.
btwn I dont think there may be any game play changes in fifa 14 for PS2 version what do you say guys?


----------

